# Hello from Australia



## Kevin H Ross (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi everyone,

just wanted to quickly introduce myself and say hello. I've been writing music for 25 years or so. Only recently have I focused on production music which I'm really enjoying. I've got a few placements on syndicated shows but at the moment I'm just enjoying the ride. I'm a Cubase user and still love it.

Take care


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Feb 22, 2017)

Hey Kevin, happily escaping the heat down in Sydney with some God sent aircon  Welcome aboard !


----------



## Kevin H Ross (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks Matt! 

Yes ..."Winter is Coming"...enjoy the reprieve.


----------



## colony nofi (Feb 22, 2017)

Ahoy there from another sydney sider of the composing bent... in Mt Gambier for a theatre show we are previewing tonight. 
Maybe we should do a little vi-control east coast australia get-together some time soon.


----------



## Kevin H Ross (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi Colony nofi... yes I'm sure there are plenty of us around. I know a few up this way.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Feb 22, 2017)

I figured the upcoming HZ shows would round a few of us up


----------



## trumpoz (Feb 22, 2017)

Hola from Melbourne! 

An east coast meetup would be fun.


----------



## Kevin H Ross (Feb 22, 2017)

Jdiggity1 said:


> I figured the upcoming HZ shows would round a few of us up



Hehe! Imagine the composer count at those shows!!!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Feb 23, 2017)

Hello from Adelaide (Soon to be Melbourne thank the lord) and welcome


----------

